# No new part in the whole wide world, right?



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

:waving:Hey Guys/Gals... I simply can not believe with the world wide reach of this forum that somebody, somewhere doesn't have a new lock for my car. I have one bone yard lead, but it may be for a 4 door. I still would rather not go used, as every 2 door 91 - 94 Sentra under the sun seems to have had this problem of the sagging door hinges, then banging up the door lock.

2 Door Driver's Side Mfg. 7/94 1N4EB32H5RC...... P/N 80503 - 5B100

Last and I'm sure nobody cares but I'm venting--- nice design job, Nissan. The door on the coupe must weigh twice what the sedan model does, but yet they both use the same undersized hinges. No wonder the coupe hinges wear out. And as long as I'm ripping Nissan, you CAN still get the door lock assy new. But I would have to modify my coupe into a sedan. Brilliant--- keep making the locks less likely to need replacing!!! I LOVE MY LITTLE SUPER WHITE COUPE WITH THE WIDE BLACK BODY MOLDINGS AND SPOILER, IT IS MY BABY. PLEASE HELP A DISTRESSED FATHER IF YOU CAN. 
Sorry For The Rant, MacReady


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

It's a longshot but if you can get your local dealer to try ordering part number 80503-79910 it just may work for you. You will need to try matching it up. It is for the same vehicle that you have only made in Japan. I ran an inquiry and Nissan shows to have 2 of this number left in the USA.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to the world of 17 year old cars!
I'm looking for a brand new glass run myself for a 2-door. Mine are both ripped.
FYI, the B13 Sentra was manufactured "as-is" in Mexico until 2007 under the name Tsuru.
However, I was never able to find out if they made a 2-door or not.
Maybe that lead from Japan is our only bet.
But heads up!
Ordering car parts from Japan is like getting pregnant: very exciting at first, then after months of waiting and waiting you almost forget you have something coming down the tube eventually.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Perhaps I need to clairify my comment. The part I refered to would not be ordered from Japan. It is for a Sentra sold in the USA and manufactured in Japan. I show two of these locks left in the USA. They can be ordered by any Nissan dealer from Nissan North America.

As for glass runs, they don't appear to be much of a problem to get, but I would need the production date on your Sentra.


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

*THANK YOU NISSAN PTS DEPT!!!!!*

Hello, :fluffy: Man, if this works I ought to send you a finder's fee. My guy just ordered it up, I'll send him some jpegs of a useless one someone sent me from a bone yard so he can match it up with the new one. The retail prices are close, your part # is about $25.00 more. But I could not care less. If this works, gratuities are in order. I'm serious---- you went out of your way for me. Maybe there is Karma, because I would have done (and have) the same for others. I will let you know how things turn out. Either way, thank you again.  Mac


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Not a big deal. Glad I could help. I would have ordered it myself for you, but I figured it would be a lot more convienient for you to order it local since you needed to match it.

Hope it works for you. Let me know.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! We have an actual Nissan guy on here? You'll get hugs from lots of people man!
About my glass runs, my local dealership can't seem to agree on the part number that's for my car. Whatever part number they run, they can never find BOTH glass runs in stock.

It's a 94 model year, Mexican-built, 2-door sedan. The car's been at the body shop for 3 months so I can't get the production date right now.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

tlhingan ..... was this vehicle originally sonld in the USA or Mexico? pm me the vin#.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Originally sold in Canada!
I've PMed you the VIN.
Dealership says its not listed so they needed to look it up on microfiche.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Unfortunatley, my system does not decode Canadian vin numbers. The part numbers I show for a USA vehicle would be : 80331-64y03 and 80330-64y03. I belive they would be interchangable.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! I'll give the info to my dealership.


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

*94 Sentra Lock Update !!*

:fluffy::fluffy:
Nissan Pts. Dept. et al... I sent 5 close up jpegs of the bone yard lock to my guy, he compared them to the Japanese part # unit and said; "I think we have a winner".

He says there is one easily disposed of extra bracket on it, otherwise they are absolutely identical. I am in your debt--- I will post again when I do the actual comparison myself, but I trust my guy's eye for detail.

NissanPartsDept, You Be Da Man---- Mac


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

*Nissan Parts Dept--Extra bracket/Door Lock Switch Question*

Hello NPD,  I tried to attach a side-by-side jpeg of the new Japanese lock and the bone yard one in the forum, but can't seem to do it. The Japanese lock has a bracket riveted to it, with 2 very small machine screw mounting holes threaded into it. The USA lock has a black plastic wiring sleeve with 2 wires inside exiting the body of the lock, and terminating in a barrel connector. The Japanese lock has no such wiring anywhere on the lock.

My Factory Service Manual shows a "Door Lock Switch", but gives no details as to what it does. Could you please consult your catalogs to help verify a theory: I suspect the extra bracket is for the door lock switch, which they later made internal on the USA models. 

I really wish you could see a picture, the two locks are pretty much identical other than that. I will try to find out if this switch can be jumped in a permanent manner, or disregarded completely. We are not dead yet...

*Thanks again* for all of your help!  Mac


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

MacReady .... you can e-mail the jegs to me at [email protected]


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

*Nissan Parts Dept--Jpegs sent today*

Hello NPD, Very sorry for the delay. Two 640x480 jpegs were just emailed to you. To anyone else who is following this thread, the car was dropped off for the door lock repair and some body work on Monday. I should know by Friday if the Japanese version door lock is a winner or not. Will post the final score when known... Mac


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Body work, eh? Mine's been in the shop for some body work for 3 friggin months for some body part transplants and a full paintjob. Some parts have been backorder for a while so the body shop gave me a rental that they're paying for. It's a B16 base model POS. Except for the CVT, that car is CRAP! Suspension is so soft the thing can't corner, car's so high up can't drive it in the wind, and the ABS absolutely can't stop in the snow.
MAN I miss my little Sonia. She can drive a lap around this thang!


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

I have not received the pictures.


----------



## skilineser (Dec 3, 2009)

you can find any parts for a nissan sentra se-r at Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## skilineser (Dec 3, 2009)

dose anyone know what the price of a roof panle for a nissan sentra se-r with sunroof?


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello NPD, I tried to send jpegs to : [email protected] but they bounced back to me as "undeliverable". I just checked now, they were sent 4/28. REASON: "Failure is smtp diagnostic code 571; message not authorized, message refused.

I will try again right now. Thanks NPD, Mac


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey NPD, Just logged on and got same email delivery failure notification. My Sentra had not been painted yet so it may be another day or two until I find out if the Japanese version lock actually worked. Will post again w/results... Thanks Again NPD, Mac


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

*Sentra Door Lock Update-- Japanese Part...*

Hello NPD and all who have followed this thread--  SFTD, we had to make a choice: The Japanese version of the lock is indeed a dead ringer for the USA version except it does not have the internal switch. Come to find out this switch is part of the circuit that makes the belts draw up tight during a collision.
Or so my guy tells me.
So, what to do? Use the Japanese lock and take my chances or try to repair the damaged original lock? By deburring some of the damaged lock surfaces the lock does now operate, but just barely. It is not a long term solution.

The challenge now will be to see if that bracket on the Japanese lock holds the switch, and if so procure one. I will have to break out the wiring diagrams and dust off my knowledge of Ohm's law and see how this seat belt circuit operates, and if there is a way to bypass it or rig up a manual switch to simulate the lock's opening and closing. The Japanese lock will finally be installed as a permanent repair, I just have to rig the electronics. So, all in all, a learning experience. I will prevail... 

NPD-- is there any other addy I can send those lock comparison photos? The second attempt bounced just like the first try.

THX NPD et al... Mac


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Mac, try this one
[email protected]


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Is this for power locks or manual locks?


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

NPD, SFTD. Will try again right now. Thanks Lots, Mac


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

Tlhingan-- Hey bud. It is a manual door lock system, as I had stated it is a very late 94 (July 94) 2 door SE with the spoiler on the trunk. I ordered all of the black body side moldings that came with the higher priced version and had them put on. It really sexed it up and provides some protection from the [email protected]#hol#s who fling their car doors open and don't give a s$#t what they hit. Mac


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

NissanPartsDept guy, i got a quick question for you hoping you can help me out. I took my car to MAACO for a new paint job (MAJOR MISTAKE!). when they painted my door jams and my inner door frames, they cut off my weather strips that go on my doors. I had just replaced those with ones that i got from the junk yard which were in exellent condition. I'm having the guys at MAACO replace them by ordering me the ones they ruined. The manager from that place said that he contacted Nissan and said that they only have the left side of the weather strip available and that the right side has been discontinued... (it doesn't make any sense) Is that true? Can Nissan discontinue one side of a certain part and still make the other side? I think them guys are just trying to play stupid with me and i need some sort of proof that they still make them but Nissan's 1800 # is an "on hold" nightmare.


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

*NPD- Did you get the jpegs?*

Hey NPD, I sent the two comparison jpegs to the second email addy you supplied a while back and they did not bounce back to me as "undeliverable". Did you indeed receive them?

My main question is: Does that bracket on the Japanese version hold a door lock switch for the seat belt system? It has threaded holes to mount something, I know not what. If you can help that would be great, if not thanks again for all of your insights, your able assistance have got me to where a long term solution is viable.

Take Care, Mac


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Mac,

I have my computer guy looking into this problem. I still did not get them. 

Try sending a e-mail to me with no attachment.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Sentra 727,

Send me the info on your car.

Year, model, trim level and VIN.


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

NPD, Thanks for your patience with the jpeg problem. I will try using another email account, this time Yahoo. The sender addy should be easy enough to spot. Here goes...


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Mac,
I received the jpegs this time!
I looked up the two locks and Nissan does show a separate "switch-auto door lock" for the Japan lock that does not apply to the USA made vehicle.
Unfortunately, it does not show exactly where the switch mounts.
The part number is 80583-50J01 and it's not cheap .... list price is $65.90.


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

NPD, Very sorry for the delay. THANK YOU. Wow, the jpegs actually showed up! One last query if I may: When you say this door lock switch "does not apply to the USA model", does that fall under the same description of the Japanese version lock? As I probably said before, the Japanese version lock is identical to the USA version except for the missing internal switch. The switch itself can't be anything more complicated than either providing a ground for the circuit, or completing the circuit by acting like a toggle switch. I'll ask my guy if there is physically room for it, if so I'll probably try it. It may be wiser in the end however to either permanently ground the circuit, or even install a manual toggle switch which can just lay in the bottom of the door panel's "junk catcher bin". Again, I can't thank you enough. Best Wishes, MacReady


----------



## thebandnerd03 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok so i work at a bone yard here in MN and have had a lot of people wondering about nissan stuff. The reason you guys are having hard time finding 2 dr parts is cause as of 94 the 2dr sentra was only offered in canada. The USA still produced the 4dr but also started making the 200sx and 240sx. these are basicly 2dr sentras but are the USA modles of the canadian 2dr Sentra. Hope this helps


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Instead of all the angst over the old lock, just put it back in and get an aftermarket power lock kit with remote and your problem goes away. They sell for less than $100 and are pretty easy to install. You can also add an alarm if you want.

If for some strange reason you ever need to use the key to unlock your car, unlock the other door.


----------



## 93sentra_B13 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey I have this problem. LOL I thought it was just wear and tear on the car over time. Perhaps fitting a gasket or something would make it fit more tightly and stop "sagging?"


----------

